# National EMS conference in Las Vegas?



## Tiffers (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, just curious if anyone is going to the conference also in a few weeks on Oct 15th-17th in Las Vegas. Has anyone been there before? I guess I'm just curious of what to expect since I've never been to Vegas or a conference before ^_^ Suggestions on good classes to keep my eye out for or awesome exibits in the Exibit Hall?
Thanks!
Tiffany


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2008)

I went last year when it was in Orlando! Have fun, and get lots of pens!

If they still have the exhibit with the laryngoscope with the CAMERA on it, that was pretty awesome and definitely worth a visit, also the one with the mannequins that talk and move are always cool. One gives birth!


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 1, 2008)

Never been to an EMS conference in Vegas but have been there three times and it is a blast. Bring your walking shoes and some spending cash if you like to gamble a little. The sites are fantastic I find the people very nice and I had the best time each time I was there. Not to mention the beer is cheap LOL.


----------



## Tiffers (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if the beer'll be cheaper than here in good 'ole Party-town Chico(most nights have drink specials of $1.- a beer), BUT it'll be worth every penny just to have one in Vegas  
The mannequins sound like a blast to watch... We have a glidescope in the ER that's used only when the patient can't be tubed due to airway trauma... we try to avoid it so we don't get spoiled with it


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 1, 2008)

$1 a beer that is awesome. I have not seen specials like that in Canada in years. I thinks me coming to Chico. Only time I have been to Chicago is when I went to OHare on my way to Vegas. God I wish I had the cash to go to this conference because I miss Vegas a lot and it would be nice to meet other EMS providers.


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok Ooooooooopsssssss!!! My bad, I read the place wrong I thought it was Chicago not Chico Cali. Oh well I have never been there, sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## Tiffers (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahahaha  It should be interesting to see all the nifty things that are up and coming in the feild of para-medicine.. I'm thinking that this trip will either make or break my desire to become a Paramedic vs. RN... especially taking some ALS courses to be nosey


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hey Norcal!*

Be ready to walk, watch the alcohol if you're away from your room, and remember that as Vegas is dedicated to helping you help the local economy. Can get real chilly this time of year, and/or hot during the day. If you want good food, ask the locals.


----------



## geekymedic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Fun in Vegas*

Six people from our service are going. This is my 3rd Expo and I love it.  The classes are ok but the floor show is a must see.  We are hosting a party one night.  Follow my twitter to find out when and where.
twitter = Geekymedic.

I hope to see you all there.B)


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

First, Im jealous you have a glidescope. Two, they use it sparingly so it wont break because that is one expensive piece of equipment, three the one im talking about is a little different, the TV screen is on the handle, its small and compact and really really cool but painfully expensive.

Have fun in Vegas. Post pictures so I can live vicariously through you. *Sigh* -_-


----------



## geekymedic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Glidescope*

I love the glidescope.  The service next to us just purchased 8 of them.  Not sure if it will become the next standard of care, but we will see.


----------



## Tiffers (Oct 2, 2008)

Now, they have ones on the handle?? That's *****in'  Thanks my dear, I'll definately post some rad pics of weird stuff I find there!


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 2, 2008)

Tiffers said:


> I'm not sure if the beer'll be cheaper than here in good 'ole Party-town Chico(most nights have drink specials of $1.- a beer), BUT it'll be worth every penny just to have one in Vegas
> The mannequins sound like a blast to watch... We have a glidescope in the ER that's used only when the patient can't be tubed due to airway trauma... we try to avoid it so we don't get spoiled with it




Alcohol is free in Vegas, just go into any casino and play.............................

Having the conference there was good marketing. Sex, alcohol, and EMS all wrapped into one. Should bring in some decent dough for the economy.

Have fun, but stay focused on why you are there. It is easy to get side-tracked, trust me on that one..............................


----------



## Tiffers (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like it'll be interesting to see all the fellow EMS nerds come out and have fun also!
Don't worry, our group paid too much money outta pocket (our companies wouldn't contribute a dime) to screw off the whole conference...plus, there are so many awesome classes to choose from!! we decided 2 stay for an extra 3 days for the purpose of goofing off alone  Thanks for te reminder though, Lp Medic!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Sex, alcohol, and EMS all wrapped into one.



Sounds like a fire fighters convention!


----------



## karaya (Oct 2, 2008)

I just learned last week that I will be attending the Expo in Vegas.  Three days is a long time in Vegas.  Look forward to meeting some of the EMTLifer's at the conference.

Ray


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 2, 2008)

Three days in Vegas is a long time????? OMG I want to move there and work in the casino's. LMAO!! I am sure being an EMS provider you can find some way to have fun. There is not too much separating us from the Irish when it comes to drinking I have heard. So lift up a glass and have a drink for your fellow Paramedics and have a ball.


----------



## Tiffers (Oct 3, 2008)

3 days?? I'll be there rocking my socks off for 6! ahaha...


----------



## karaya (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just in Vegas earlier this year giving a presentation at the IAFC Fire Rescue Med conference.  Doing presentations and then being up all night then back at it the next day made for a very long three days!

However, this time I'm not giving a presentation and will just be bumming around meeting with some of my publishers, so the three days may not feel so long this time.

Ray


----------

